# Housecleaning blahs



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Ever have one of those days where you just don't wanna? I've been going full tilt for days on one project and neglecting some basic stuff. Now it's really behind and has to be done up. I just don't wanna move! It's still wet and gray and yucky and I just wanna sit in my chair and watch movies and crochet. I'm not even writing my pattern-just working on the dress and letting the house go to hades. I hate feeling like this. Anyone wanna come over and motivate me?


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh, Ninn, and here I was hoping you'd have some motivation for me. I say put on real shoes, drink a glass of water, and put on some fast paced music. Also, start with the things that make the biggest impact when you walk in the room. And make it smell clean and people will think it _is_ clean- magic!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Caite, I have no shoes on. I'm still in my pajamas! I did do up the supper dishes from last night. The kitchen needs mopping, but that's all. The big thing for me is that there is unseen stuff that needs doing and my bedroom is a disaster zone. Since we have no door on our room, it can be seen from the living room. DH will be helping me put it back together when he gets home. The whole house currently smells like bananas but I have no idea why!!!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Bananas?? It sure could be worse!! Please don't ask me how I know this. Pamper yourself a bit and rejuvenate.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

well, i didn't do anything all day. now it's friday and the weekend is coming. i've got tons of other stuff to work on, and it is still raining and wet and yucky around here, which does not make me happy. i lose all motivation when it is grey outside. so today, i've got to jam in the housework and get it all caught up. there better be at least one decent day this weekend so that i can do yardwork....lol.


----------

